# Application de surveillance iPhone-iPhone



## Maxima (23 Août 2010)

Salut 

4ème post, deuxième question! Je suis à la recherche d'une application, je n'ai aucune idée si elle existe, mais j'ai cru en entendre parler une fois. Voilà mon problème: je dois surveiller un chat dans une pièce, car il sort d'une opération.

Quelques détails:
- J'ai pas de webcam ou de camera de surveillance.
- J'ai 2 iPhones (3GS & 4) et 1 MBA.

Mon idée était d'installer un iPhone (de préférence le 3GS) dans la pièce, pour surveiller mon chat si possible sur l'autre iPhone, sinon sur le MBA. Étant donné que je n'ai ni vraiment le temps (parce qu'il vient de revenir du vétérinaire) ni l'argent pour m'organiser une Webcam (surtout pour une durée de quelques jours seulement), quelqu'un saurait-il me conseiller une application qui ferait l'affaire?

Merci beaucoup,
Salutations


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé ça 

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/icam-webcam-video-streaming/id296273730?mt=8

Mais qui marche du MBAir vers les iPhone.

ça, ça a l'air correct, mais en allemand 
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/mini-webcam/id379896463?mt=8

Ensuite, il y en a plein d'autres quand on cherche Webcam sur iTunes, mais c'est surtout pour regarder les cam venant de l'extérieur sur un iPhone


----------



## Maxima (23 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup!!

Alors la première application n'est pas vraiment ce que je cherchais, par contre la deuxième est parfaite! Elle est gratuite, installée en 5sec, on peut régler la qualité (= la taille de l'image retransmise sur l'ordinateur) et il suffit d'ouvrir le browser et d'entrer une adresse style http://192.168... pour y accéder. 

Si vous avez du temps à perdre testez là, elle vaut le coup!

Encore merci


----------

